# Question for PC people



## m6cabrio (Aug 6, 2010)

Just had a quick question or two for anyone who works at the PC. I live in Asheville, so just up the road from you guys. I just purchased an M6 with ED and will probably not get it back until October. However, my dealer is not even aware of the M school that is offered for buying an M car. I had to inform him of that. They believe it is only the PCD program. So my question is, how can I schedule an M school with you guys directly, or do I need to convince my dealer that it is included with the M6 purchase:rofl:

Next question...can I have the car delivered in Asheville and drive down for the Performance Center Delivery and do that program as well, or do I have to have it actually delivered to the PC?

Question 3...if you are not annoyed yet I see there was a new incentive of a free 1 day driving school if you purchase or lease a new BMW before the end of September. So can I set all 3 of these programs up? Or will I only get to choose out of 1 of them. If I get all 3 that would be quite amazing! 

Thanks for the help and sorry if this has been answered somewhere else. :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats on the M6 :thumbup: I'll try to make this brief...

*Question 1:* You'll receive a welcome package that will be mailed to you shortly after you purchase the vehicle. In this welcome kit you should receive the offer for the M Driving Experience (available to only M5 & M6 purchases). You won't be able to schedule until you take ownership of the vehicle. Your dealer has access to all this information. Attached is a pdf I've created to help some CA's find our delivery information. You can print this and give it to you CA. The red box is around our delivery information, but just below that you can see links for the 6 series and M Driving Experiences. I'm not sure how up to date it is, as I don't have anything to do with those programs.

*Question 2:* You have one year from the date of purchase to take advantage of the M Driving Experience program. Our delivery program (or in your case re-delivery) is only available if you pick up the vehicle here. The driving in our program is just a taste of what is offered in a full school, mainly trying to demonstrate some of the features and capabilities of the vehicle. Taking delivery / re-delivery here also includes a tour of the factory and a night at the Greenville Marriott.

*Question 3:* :dunno: That must be a BMWNA marketing offer that was just started. You would have to check with your CA to see if you qualify. I highly doubt that you would be able to combine them back to back as those programs are not offered every week. In the past when BMWNA offered these kinds of incentives, you would receive an invitation with a contact number to schedule.

Hopefully that helps :thumbup: That's about as brief as I could get


----------



## m6cabrio (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks! That is great...just the answers I was looking for! Too bad I can't get the car delivered in Asheville and still do the PCD. I think work will prevent me from knowing an exact date for delivery and if its delivered at home here it will make it easier to schedule. Maybe I can work something out when I know a possible date of delivery. Thanks again!


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

I-Won-Today said:


> *Question 3:* :dunno: That must be a BMWNA marketing offer that was just started. You would have to check with your CA to see if you qualify. I highly doubt that you would be able to combine them back to back as those programs are not offered every week. In the past when BMWNA offered these kinds of incentives, you would receive an invitation with a contact number to schedule.


Regarding #3, the offer is being discussed in this thread. I have my CA checking into it too.


----------

